
When Your Office Scanner Is Framed for Phishing - jbegley
https://tech.firstlook.media/when-your-office-scanner-is-framed-for-phishing
======
tracker1
1\. If you aren't expecting it, just delete it. 2\. If you know the person,
and aren't expecting it, call and verify (voice, not text)

